# Some of the most inciteful articles on photography out there...



## Didereaux (Sep 8, 2015)

Can't recommend these enough.  Be sure and check the links within the articles.   without a doubt some of the most insightful on the web right now.
Blog

(obviously I misspelled insightful in the thread title...but don't kow to change it.)now h


----------

